# ماكينات الحقن البلاستيكيه



## الزمخشري (5 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم يامهندسين 
اريد منكم احد يوجد لديه المعلومات عن ماكينات الحقن البلاستيكيه وكيفيه عملها وكل التافصيل عنها وممكن نتبادل المعلومات خلال ذلك الموضوع xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
ارجو استخدام المنتدى في التواصل حتى تعم الفائدة


----------



## adelzein (23 أكتوبر 2006)

كلام جميل جدا
أرجو اللى عنده أى متريال عن الموضوع ده يشارك


----------



## مغترب (5 ديسمبر 2006)

في البداية آسف للتأخير لأني لم ادخل الموقع منذ فترة ولكن سو ف ارد بشر ح بسيط وسهل عمل ماكينة الحقن يعتمد على الحرارة والعجن والضخ اي ان الما كينة تحتوي على حلزون يقوم بعجن الحبيبات عن طريق مجرى خا ص وبمسا عد ة الحرارة لتصبح الحبيبات عل شكل عجينني ثم تضج حسب قا لب تشكيل خاص ليأخذ الشكل النها ئي للمنتج وهناك مقا سات عديدة للما كينة مثلا ما كينة 100غ 200غ 300 غ 0000000000000ولكم تحيا تي وارجو ان يقد م لكم شرحي هذا بعض الفا ئدة ولا تنسونا من الدعاء


----------



## سامي زياد (18 مايو 2009)

*برجاء التكرم بعض فكرة مبسطة لكيفية عمل ماكينة الحقن خاصة من الناحية الميكانيكية*

برجاء التكرم بعرض فكرة مبسطة عن كيفية عمل ماكينات حقن البلاستيك خاصة من الناحية الميكانيكية

وهل يوجد كتب تبتبسيط معقول كيفية العمل من الناحية الميكانيكية


----------



## andro moller (1 نوفمبر 2011)

thank u


----------



## andro moller (1 نوفمبر 2011)

merci


----------



## eng_islam_elhaloty (2 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم انا اعمل فى مصنع حقن البلاستيك واعمل الان على تصميم الاسطمبات الى عندة اى معلومات عن الحسابات الازمة لتصميم اسطمبات ممكن يساعدنى


----------



## حمد المبارك (2 نوفمبر 2011)

injection molding ‎القولبة (التشكيل) بالحقن‎ :
تعتبر هذه الطريقة من أهم الطرق الأكثر استعمالا في الصناعات البلاستيكية حيث تمكنا من الحصول على قطع ‏ذات أبعاد دقيقة وأشكال معقدة نسبيا وتستخدم بشكل أساسي لتشكيل البلاستيك الحراري وبشكل ثانوي لتشكيل بعض ‏مواد البلاستيك المتصلب حراريا .

هذه دورة للمهندس. محمود - محاضر في ماكينات حقن البلاستيك -- ماقصر وجزاه الله كل خير -
( وممكن تنسخها وتجمعها في ملف وورد وتطبعها )
( دورة ماكينات الحقن ) على هذا الرابط 
وهي دورة مفيدة جدا 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=36399 

------------------------ 
ويمكن ان تبحث بالمصطلح الانجليزي في قوقل وتطلع لك مواضيع كثيرة injection molding ‎ 

وهذا رابط ياختصار عن الحقن 
http://www.investolife.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2799


بخصوص مبادىء عمل ماكينة الحقن 
فإن دورة الحقن تكون كالأتى..
*التشغيل اليدوى..
لكل حركة المفتاح الخاص بها والحركات هى..
1-حركة تقدم ورجوع العربة او الفرن 
وهو الجزء الذى يشمل ..
القادوس"توضع فيه الخامة المراد حقنها"
اسطوانة الحلزون"screw" وفوقها توضع سخانات لتسييل الخامة
الفونية التى تخرج منها الخامة بإندفاع
2-حركة الحلزون"screw" وله حركتان
أ-حركة الشحن"السحب" حيث يدور الحلزون ليسحب خامة من القادوس لتقف عند مقدمة الفونية ولا تخرج الخامة فى هذه الحالة
ب-حركة الحقن وهى حركة افقية فى اتجاه الإسطمبة 
3-حركة غلق وفتح الإسطمبة 
4-حركة الجزء الحامل للأسطمبة لتصغير او تكبير المسافة بين الجزء الثابت للإسطمبة والجزء المتحرك
5-حركة نطر المنتج
*التشغيل الأوتوماتيك..
ويبدء بدوران الحلزون لسحب الخامة من القادوس الى مقدمة الأسطمبة
ثم حركة العربة او الفرن فى اتجاه الأسطمبة حتى تكون الفونية داخل الجزء الثابت للإسطمبة 
ثم حركة قفل الإسطمبة فى اتجاه الفونية 
--------------------------------------------------

ثم حركة الحلزون الأفقية لحقن المنتج داخل الإسطمبة
ثم حركة الشحن للدورة التالية ومعها فترة تبريد المنتج 
ثم حركة رجوع العربة اذا لزم الأمر
ثم حركة فتح الإسطمبة
ثم حركة نطر المنتج من على الإسطمبة
ثم تعاد الدورة مرة اخرى بداية بدخول العربة ...
وربما يختلف ترتيب الحركات من ماكينة الى اخرى حسب التصميم

------------- 
وهذا موضوع بالفيديو ممتاز 
http://ladain321.blogspot.com/2009/04/blog-post_6976.html

---------------------
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-WjM0it9jI&feature=related

موضوع بالانجليزي
http://www.custompartnet.com/wu/InjectionMolding

http://injectionmoldingonline.com/Molding101/InjectionMolding.aspx

------------------------------ 
الفيديو الفيدو الفيديو 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXcUlL5ie9Y

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wScUAoCciGo&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orgRePvA1EY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-


مكائن حقن متنوعة
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHwTHarf8Ck&feature=related 

أرحو أن يفيدك ذلك ،،


----------



## حمد المبارك (3 نوفمبر 2011)

فيديو يوضح ويشرح عملية حقن البلاستيك :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzkoi_JlKKI&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K30NOCuEbh4&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5rul_ELwy8&feature=related

مواصفات لإحدى مكائن الحقن :

http://cadsoul.com/productsar/injection.htm


----------



## حمد المبارك (4 نوفمبر 2011)

- أرجو أن تتقبلوا كلامي هذا بشكل ودي وغيرة وحبا لتطوير المنتدى بالمعلومات القيمة والمفيدة



- عجيبة أن ينتشر حب الذات حتى في المجال العلمي 

فأنا زعلان على حال المنتدى ( وهو يحمل اسم ملتقى المهندسين العرب ) وعلى حال أعضاء المنتدى للأسف الشديد



- والغريب صاحب الموضوع 

- إذا عندك معلومات لماذا لا تطرحها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وإذا ما عندك معلومات فكن صريح عند كتابتك للموضوع )



صاحب الموضوع يطرح السؤال ( و نتبادل المعلومات ؟؟؟ ) وفي النهاية لا يضيف أي شئ مفيد لموضوعه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



وحتى الإخوان الآخرين / الذين شاركوا كتبوا مشاركة بسيطة في الموضوع ( والبعض عندهم معلومات كثيرة حول الموضوع ولكن لا يريدون المشاركة بها)))) 



-شخص يعمل في مصنع يعجز أن يضيف معلومة يستفيد منها الآخرون ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ معقولة

- بكل سهولة ممكن أن تبحث في قوقل وتجلب معلومة تفيد الآخرين وتشارك بها ؟؟؟؟؟؟

--------------

- ويجب على الجميع التعاون بشكل أفضل واحتساب الأجر عند إفادتك للآخرين 

وحتى يمكن الرقى بالمنتدى حتى في طريقة طرح المواضيع وطرح المعلومات

يعني يجب أن يكون عملك لوجه الله وأن تحتسب الأجر 

وأن تحاول أن تفيد الآخرين إخوانك بما تقدر عليه ،،،،،



واتمنى للجميع التوفيق 



وتقبلوا كلامي هذا بصدر رحب ،،،،


----------



## wael_ead (26 ديسمبر 2011)

جميل


----------



## eng_shennawy (23 يناير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## الدويري (23 فبراير 2014)

من افضل المواقع التدريبة لالات حقن البلاستيك هو
Paulson Plastics Training Center Plastics Training Programs Online - Offline - Seminars From Paulson


----------



## elsayed80 (5 أبريل 2014)

جميل:77:


----------

